# 6th Ed. Complete Scenery Project



## abitterbuffalo (May 7, 2009)

UPDATED 12/20: WiP Turret Emplacement
UPDATED 11/25: WiP Craters, Completed Aegis Line (new images in last post)
UPDATED 11/17: WiP Craters, Bunkers, Ruins
UPDATED 11/15: Completed Wild Undergrowth

As soon as I picked up the 6th edition book this project was born. My goal is to have a complete collection of the terrain that there are now rules for. I already had some pieces completed but I still have a long way to go. After a few weeks of planning I have a project list of each terrain type and what I will be doing to make them (Projects marked with * are completed, projects marked with ^ are in progress, photos can be found in posts below):

^Bunkers - These were made from the cardboard that came around the base of a vacuum. You'll find a lot of neat shapes of cardboard and styrofoam used as packaging materials. I just trimmed the lip of the cardboard and glued them on a pizza box base. Primed in grey, sanded the base, painted it brown with light brown highlights. I still need to add doors and firing points to these, which is troublesome because the cardboard shreds easily so cutting is out. Might just have to paint these features in. Will probably add some misc features to spruce them up (radar dishes, power generators, wires, and such).

^Ruins - This Imperial Sector set belongs to a friend of mine who is having me assemble and paint them. I followed the general schematics for the Manufactorum, Sanctum Imperialis, and Basilica Administratum, then used the left over pieces to make a longer building with three wall sections. 

Ammunition Dump - I've thought about buying the GW Battlefield Accessories kit for both the ammo crates and barrels. With them I would make a few smaller terrain pieces around 4" in length, possibly fences, sandbags, or barbed wire with the ammo crates and other boxes stacked behind them. They don't give you much for the cost, so I'm seeking other solutions. If anyone knows of a good place to buy ammo crates and barrels please post a link.

*Barricades and Walls - My goal with most terrain is to go as cheap as possible. For these walls I just used some slate chips I had from basing my SoB Seraphim. The base is a Little Caesar's pizza box, I raid their cardboard dumpster from time to time. I like it because it's free, fairly durable, and thin. Then I just used sand and gravel for the base, and painted them up.

Comms Relay - Probably going to just buy the bits to make the comms relay from the Imperial Bastion box since I don't have anything suitable on hand. It's around $10 on ebay and looks amazing enough to pick up.

*Defense Lines - Been using the Aegis Defense line in every army 1500 and over. It's affordable enough for the benefit of a 4+ cover save to an objective sitter strike squad. Plus the quad-gun for solid anti-air. When painting these I had wanted to style them to match my Grey Knights. So I went with dark grey concrete, antique bronze metallic, and golden Aquila. All the mechanics on the back are done in boltgun metal.

Fuel Reserve - If I go with the GW Battlefield Accessories then I would use the barrels in a similar fashion with the ammo crates. They would be on short pieces of terrain that would offer some form of cover, but with a barrel that could explode.

*Gun Emplacement - If I'm not using my Aegis Line then the quad-gun could also be used for a gun emplacement. I also have the top part of an immolater (I'm converting into a GK rhino) that could be fashioned up into a gun emplacement, I'm thinking sandbag walls around it. Will have to toy around with some ideas before I start on it.

^Impact Crater - I bought a set of the GW craters because they frankly look better than anything I could do. I've never tried my hand at craters before, but now I don't have to. Wanted to paint these up in just basic dirt colors to match most scenery. All I have left to do is add sanding around the base and in spots along the craters to give them a more natural look. 

Imperial Statuary - I had wanted to make a statuary that tied into my army and my original thought was to just take a Grey Knight model and put him on a stone block. Then I got to thinking about the history of my army and decided to design the statue after the Grand Master before he became a Grey Knight. I got to looking around and found Battle Brother Artemis, from the Inquisitor line. He's Deathwatch, but looks close enough to Black Templar to work. I'll probably still put him on a larger stone base. He's a bit expensive for just a piece of terrain, but I think it would make an awesome addition to my display board (whenever I get around to making one).

^Ridge Line / Hill Crests - In the planning stages for some cardboard hills. Nothing too fancy, just layering the cardboard up to form platforms then paper mache-ing and basing. I've started on these but my cardboard supply is running low so I'll have to plan another raid.

Shield Generators - As soon as I saw these in the rule book I had a brilliant idea. Wooden Pylons with modular shield sections made of tinted cellepaper. The pylons will have four holes drilled into them through the top, with a thin slot on the outside wall. The shields will be made of colored translucent paper (like what they use to tint spotlights). On either end there will be a dowel rod that's been cut in half then glued back in place around the paper. So that the shield sections slide into the pylons and can be arranged any way you want. I don't have the tools or know-how to put this together so I'm going to have to enlist the help of one of my more crafty friends.

Shrine to Chaos - Mini Monsters make a Chaos Obelisk that looks pretty great and, like most of their stuff, is fairly cheap. This will be placed on a larger piece of terrain, like the example they have on their web site. We don't really have any Chaos Players on hand, so I'm in no rush to complete this.

Tanglewire - I've done a bit of wire work before, so I'm just going to buy a couple of small spools and make my own tanglewire.

*Tank Traps - These Dragon's Teeth style tank traps were incredibly easy to make. I manage a restaurant and anyone who works in food service should know that eggs come in these big cartons stacked up in a box. Not only are these good model holders for quick transporting, but they can be cut up to make very convincing tank traps that take no effort.

Trench Lines - Might throw down for the Wall of Martyrs. I really like the bunker and the modular system. Plus, it looks cool.

*Wild Undergrowth - I have a bag of decorative moss that I picked up real cheap at a local crafts store. I use it for many different basing needs. It has many different greens and browns in it, so I use the green for vines or jungle trees and the brown for shrubs. These are some longer hedges that I threw together. Bases are pizza box, there are smaller stems within the shrubs (that I just found lying about) which initially held the shrubbery in place. After they were all together, I sprayed them down with a clear coat to keep them from shedding. 

*Wreckage / Rubble - After seeing a tutorial here on Heresy I started making these ruined walls out of random bits of torn up cardboard and pieces of model sprues. Cheap, simple, and effective.

Archeotech Artifact - My first thought when deciding what to make for an artifact was some sort of container half-buried in the ground. Or some sort of crazy xeno tech array. I don't have anything on hand to make this out of so I'm still in the searching phase for interesting pieces to fit this need.

Holy Relic - I want to do something army specific for my relic. I'm thinking a Nemesis Halberd or Daemon Hammer in a cool display case, like in the Ultramarines movie. Or a Force Sword in the stone.

Timeflow Stabilizer - I'd like to get some crazy steampunk looking device for this, but my friend suggested a TARDIS, which would also work. Still in the pre-planning stage.

Force Dome Generator - My original idea for this was the Halo Mega Blocks Bubble Shield but it is way to small (half the size of the Force Dome's area of effect). So I'll probably just make some sort of apparatus to act as the generator, maybe with tesla coil looking nodes.

Degenerative Terraforming Node - I'm thinking some sort of device set on a paper print out that is the radius of effect for the node (6" I think, so a 12" diameter circle with the device in the center). The paper would have a cracked earth graphic printed on it to give some sort of visual effect to the area as long as it wouldn't hang off of a hill or get in the way of other terrain. 

Sunkiller Engine - For this I want to make some sort of techie looking smoke stack that will either act as an incense holder so it will have smoke pouring into the sky, or just go with cotton smoke along a wire that billows out near the top so it looks like it's filling the sky with thick clouds of the stuff.

I'll be posting updates as they are started, my next projects will be the wild undergrowth and some garrison-able buildings. I recently became a manager at the restaurant I work at, so I'll be kinda busy for a bit. We are pretty slow over the winter so once the snow starts falling I should have more time.


----------



## abitterbuffalo (May 7, 2009)

*Works in Progress*

GW Moonscape Crater Set

























Concrete Bunkers

















GW Imperial Sector


----------



## abitterbuffalo (May 7, 2009)

*Completed Projects*

Low Wall Sections

































Ruined Walls

















































Dragon's Teeth Tank Traps

















Aegis Defense Line / Quad Gun









Hedge Sections


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

This is cool man, I look forward to seeing the larger pieces. 

It would be great if some form of fortifications codex or appendix rulebook came out to compliment these new interactive terrain rules, eh? The 'wall of martyrs' I guess would be classified as a defense line in the BRB, but it would be cool if there were army specific pieces.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I think I'm right in saying 1/32 is the right scale for 40k?

I'm pretty sure there is no exact scale but it's definitly worth a look


----------



## abitterbuffalo (May 7, 2009)

ntaw said:


> This is cool man, I look forward to seeing the larger pieces.
> 
> It would be great if some form of fortifications codex or appendix rulebook came out to compliment these new interactive terrain rules, eh? The 'wall of martyrs' I guess would be classified as a defense line in the BRB, but it would be cool if there were army specific pieces.


My friends and I have talked about army specific Fortifications. Although we're a ways off from coming up with our own rules, we have had ideas for Ork and Tyranid "counts as" for the aegis line and bastion. Such as modeling a bastion after a Tyranid Stalker Drone. The three points would be facing up, with more of a platform in between them. It would have biomorph weapons growing out of it for the emplaced weapons, cavernous orifices for the fire points, and a burst open spawning sac (kind of like the Tervigon's) for the access point. Sadly... this is my friend Jesus' project. He's our 'Nids player.

As for the Wall of Martyrs, in the product description on GWs web site, it says there are three defense lines, two defense emplacements, and the bunker. I'm sure these could be used as separate pieces. Since there's nothing called a defense emplacement in the rule book, I'm thinking these are where you will put the guns you buy for the defense network. 

Which has gotten me to think even more. If the Imperial Defense Network is its own Fortification, as in you get all of that for buying it, then it will probably be expensive (in points). With the ability to buy two guns for it. You might even have to buy the bunker as an upgrade, since it has an AV.


----------



## abitterbuffalo (May 7, 2009)

Hellados said:


> I think I'm right in saying 1/32 is the right scale for 40k?
> 
> I'm pretty sure there is no exact scale but it's definitly worth a look


Thanks for the tip! We have a modeling store several miles out of town, trains and that shiz. It's been a while since I've been out there, will have to stop by and ask what they have in this scale.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

abitterbuffalo said:


> Which has gotten me to think even more. If the Imperial Defense Network is its own Fortification, as in you get all of that for buying it, then it will probably be expensive (in points). With the ability to buy two guns for it. You might even have to buy the bunker as an upgrade, since it has an AV.


I see where you're headed with that. Points wise it'll be costly to have the whole thing on the table, but then it's costly to have the huge DA looking sanctuary. Having a 4+ cover save from both sides connected to bunkers would be tits. I'm in the works of having a trench table made for me with that in mind, and I'm super excited to see how it turns out in gaming. Likely hella fun.

I really hope they don't just do the general rules for scenery and then expect us to make 'counts as' scenery. Adding fortifications to the FoC to me means that there should be more than 4 options supported by rules, though it will certainly mean that people will have to get creative. Seems a little lackluster if this is where they leave it, though it's not like they haven't done that to other products in their line...sisters of battle...


----------



## abitterbuffalo (May 7, 2009)

ntaw said:


> I'm in the works of having a trench table made for me with that in mind, and I'm super excited to see how it turns out in gaming. Likely hella fun.


Our play group has this idea for building our own modular table. It's still in the early planning stages, but the whole table will be built in a frame, with a section in the middle for 2'x2' squares, much like the Realms of Battle board. The frame will be around 4"-6" deep, so each square can have trenches or craters or ravines built into them. 

Since we're building it ourselves, each new square will be modular to fit with the previous ones we've made. Also planning on having a space on either long end of the table for books and models, with a section for rolling dice. Actually thinking about making a cemetery for dead models, with tomb stones and freshly dug graves. With mausoleum dice towers and a fence to keep the dice in check.

Like I said, this is going to be a while in the making, but a great idea none the less. You should post pics of your table if it's complete.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Hasn't even been started yet. I've just gotten back in to the hobby after a 12 year hiatus and after buying up about 4000pts worth of Blood Angels I have had to break from spending. Table project starts in January and you bet once I have it at my home there will be pics of it and my (by then) completed BA army. The table is going to be 4 2x2 squares with a modular trench system. Essentially each tile will have a side with one and a side with two trench exits and two tiles will have bunkers on them. Everything's built up from a wooden base. It won't add scenery very well, but that's what my buddy's table is for. He's got the big flat one we put whatever we need on.


----------



## abitterbuffalo (May 7, 2009)

Just added a big update so I thought this deserved a little bump. 

ntaw - Yeah, I hear you on getting that table made, it will be a good amount of time before ours is even started. Right now we're just using a piece of drywall set on a coffee table. It's not quite the standard size, in dawn of war games we lose 6" of deployment zone... but it's better than nothing. k:


----------



## abitterbuffalo (May 7, 2009)

New images of my Aegis Defense Line, I cleaned up the bronze metallic because it looked too weathered before.










































Added some sand and rocks to the craters. Using them in games we found that models have a tough time staying on the edges and this really helped with that. We noticed the white sand looks a lot like snow, so might repaint some of these to fit a winter motif. The rest will be painted in browns to look like loose dirt scattered by the blast.


----------



## abitterbuffalo (May 7, 2009)

I realize I haven't updated in a while... getting close to a month. I am not without my reasons, though. You see, I've finally gotten around to buying most of the models for my Grey Knights 1850 list. Been spending some time getting them put together and painted... might have to start another plog for that. :grin:

As for an actual update to this: with the Razorback kits I bought, I have spare Heavy Bolters that I can add to the Battle Sisters Immolator turret to make it a Weapon Emplacement. I have Wednesday and Thursday off this week, will start tinkering then.


----------



## abitterbuffalo (May 7, 2009)

Here's the first stage of the emplaced turret made from a Sisters of Battle Immolator kit. I cut the body of the Sister out from the seat to make it look like anyone can hop in there and fire her up. The H. Bolters are from the Razorback kit, I had to cut the bullet chain down to make to look like it is feeding from inside the turret. I left the tank on the back which was for the H. Flamers cause it still looks cool.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I gotta say how nice it is to see some one taking the time to paint the Aegis Defense line properly, all I ever seem to see on the table round my neck of the woods is naked plastic.

Good scenery thread, look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I am going to steal every single idea that you have 

I love the terrain and it's so refreshing to see someone taking the time to make the terrain complement the minis they have.

I shit you not, one of my friends has painted his gaming table grey so that it matches all of his terrain and models.....


----------



## abitterbuffalo (May 7, 2009)

Hellados said:


> I am going to steal every single idea that you have
> 
> I love the terrain and it's so refreshing to see someone taking the time to make the terrain complement the minis they have.
> 
> I shit you not, one of my friends has painted his gaming table grey so that it matches all of his terrain and models.....


Thanks for the compliment, I'm an old school rp nerd so I try to keep my army's story in mind when designing terrain pieces. The bases of my GK army will be done in an alien swamp terrain, which I have some forests to match but they're at a friend's house so I haven't been able to get pictures. Now that we have a good collection of generic terrain, I'll start working on more pieces to match my army's theme.


----------



## abitterbuffalo (May 7, 2009)

After seeing this post for DIY Hills on 3T terrain's site, I've decided to scratch my old hill designs (they weren't turning out as well as I had hoped :blush. I like the results of their hills much better, but I think I'm going to just try paper mache instead of spackle. Going to go rock hunting as soon as possible... the snow should start setting in any day now.


----------



## abitterbuffalo (May 7, 2009)

abitterbuffalo said:


> After seeing this post for DIY Hills on 3T terrain's site, I've decided to scratch my old hill designs (they weren't turning out as well as I had hoped :blush. I like the results of their hills much better, but I think I'm going to just try paper mache instead of spackle. Going to go rock hunting as soon as possible... the snow should start setting in any day now.


Of course the day after I post this we get hit with a blizzard... so no hills this winter


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

LOL That's what you get for tempting fate 

Where do you live? I don't recognise NWPA as a place


----------



## abitterbuffalo (May 7, 2009)

Hellados said:


> LOL That's what you get for tempting fate
> 
> Where do you live? I don't recognise NWPA as a place


North West Pennsylvania, USA... up in the mountains caught between the snow belt and lake-effect snow from Lake Erie.


----------

